# IKEA launches organic mattress



## Sadystar (May 7, 2007)

Spain - land of the cheap and nasty mattress...

So trying to find something worthwhile is proving difficult.

IKEA Spain have just released the new catalogue, including two "natural" latex mattresses. "Sultan Erfjord" is even covered in organic cotton - this is the one I am looking at.

Anyone want to say whether they know if this is really an organic mattress - or will it still contain the nasties that I want to avoid?


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sadystar* 
Spain - land of the cheap and nasty mattress...

So trying to find something worthwhile is proving difficult.

IKEA Spain have just released the new catalogue, including two "natural" latex mattresses. "Sultan Erfjord" is even covered in organic cotton - this is the one I am looking at.

Anyone want to say whether they know if this is really an organic mattress - or will it still contain the nasties that I want to avoid?

Is the mattress made in Spain? Where is the cotton grown, etc etc from?

I mean, gotta be careful, even Trader Joe's and Whole Foods sell 'organic' produce from China...and well...


----------



## Sadystar (May 7, 2007)

Being a IKEA product I doubt that it is made locally - of course it would be preferable to buy local but in this case made in Europe will have to do.

I´m more concerned over the health issues than where it is made.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sadystar* 
Being a IKEA product I doubt that it is made locally - of course it would be preferable to buy local but in this case made in Europe will have to do.

I´m more concerned over the health issues than where it is made.

Made in China is pretty scary these days. But Made in Denmark, fi, isn't. So it depends on where 'not local'' is. I'd buy a Thomas the Tank Engine made in the US or Germany, say, but I wouldn't buy one made in China. As an example.


----------



## Sadystar (May 7, 2007)

Is that because of their recent track record on porduct safety? Otherwise I think I´m missing your point. Just checked the website and it doesn´t say where it is made.

I would think that a big brand like Ikea probably has it´s own checks (not that I blindly trust big brands), it´s just that it doesn´t mention the advantages of avoiding exposure to offgassing, so I´m wondering whether this is because although it is made from natural materials there is still some risk or that because they also sell conventional mattresses they don´t want to ´fess up to being part of the problem with their other products KWIM?


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sadystar* 
Is that because of their recent track record on porduct safety? Otherwise I think I´m missing your point. Just checked the website and it doesn´t say where it is made.

That's exactly why. IKEA sells tons of things made in china...if you are comfy with Ikea, buy the mattress. What info were you looking for by posting? Color me confused...once again.


----------



## moderngal (Jun 7, 2006)

Ikea is a pretty green company and they have pretty strict standards for what chemicals can go into their products, etc. I would be a-ok with an Ikea organic mattress.
http://www.ikea.com/ms/en_US/about_i..._ikea_way.html


----------



## thehappydeer (May 15, 2007)

We've been researching green mattress options recently and have been astounded at the prices- 1600-3200 for a king size! So, the best deal we've found is this 2" natural latex pad for $229. We're buying 2 of them to stack on top of eachother making a 4" layer, and then we'll put a 1 1/2" wool topper on top. The latex pads are really simple, no cover or anything, just latex, which is totally fine, I can make my own cover or just use a sheet, and it saves us a lot!

Here are the Natural Latex Layers:

http://www.amazon.com/ErgoSoft-Natur...9281543&sr=8-2

These 3 pieces make a grand total of about $725 This is easily half or even a third the price of other matresses that are basically the same system.

From what I've info I've found about latex, if it says " 100% natural" it usually is, but there are some companies that blend natural latex with a synthetic version, and some that sell only synthetic.

I dont know how sustainable latex harvesting is, I guess I'm hoping for the best, and trying to make the best decisions for my family that are still within our budget (We've had to save up for this all summer) Both my dh and I have been having allergy issues in our current bed, which is a second hand queen size mattress, I think dust mites are a big problem for both of us, and with a little one on the way this fall, we really wanted to have a more natural and less mite-prone mattress for her to sleep on with us.

I commend your search, and I hope this was helpful, I'm happy to hear Ikea is on the tip, hope it makes more people aware of the issues involved.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I generally trust IKEA products. THere are no "mystery materials" in anything- they'll tell you what the item is made of and where it was made. Yes, they do sell some plastic items that were made in China, but they're very clear about which items they are so you can easily avoid them.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I generally trust IKEA products.

I do too. And another cool thing about Ikea--they follow the standards of the strictest country they sell in. So let's say the USA allows "X" of formaldehyde in MDF, but Germany allows much less. They will sell products that follow Germany's standards in all of their stores, world-wide.


----------

